# Was happy, now taking it back!



## VinnieP (Apr 22, 2009)

Are Craftsman and Ridgid made in the same factory? This looks identical to my saw.


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes it's my understanding that they are.


----------



## VinnieP (Apr 22, 2009)

The looks and your description are too identical to my experiences and feelings for it to be coincidental.


----------



## noweyrey1 (Oct 26, 2010)

I have the granite top 4511 which I like very much aside from the two piece front rail. It allows the fence to move when locking it down. I got some phenolic sheets from Ebay which work great for zero clearance inserts. I have some listed for sale on there if you need any. they are rectangular on the 4511 but are easily cut on a router table if yours is round. Good luck with the saw.


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

I re-heeled the blade this morning, and using this technique I was able to bring the blade within less than .1mm, so about 2 or 3 thousandths of an inch.

Vinnie, how would you describe your experience then? I checked but you don't have a review listed, and I'd like to know what you think of your saw.


----------



## VinnieP (Apr 22, 2009)

Overall I'm happy with it. It hasn't let me down yet. I've had it over a year and haven't had any problems. I feel the quality is about right for the price point if not a little better. I haven't had much time to tune it up better except for when I squared everything up while putting it together. I know the blade isn't as close to true as yours but a little time and patience should take care of that. Like you I thought the fence system was a pain to put together, but I haven't had any problems with it slipping during operation. Once i got the fence rails level I didn't have any trouble moving the fence like you described.

Like I said I'm definitely happy with my purchase. It was a step up from my old saw, the price was right, and it hasn't let me down. Once I tune it up and buy a thin kerf blade I know it will just be icing on the cake.


----------



## MrWoodworker (Apr 18, 2011)

It's been awhile since I put a saw together, but I do not recall it taking anywhere near 4 hours. Maybe my memory is getting foggier than I think! That's quite a project! Anyway, enjoy your saw, and good job dialing it in.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

King - Now that you've adjusted the trunnions to as close to parallel with the miter slots as possible, you should be able to tweak your fence so that it's dead parallel to the blade. Be sure there's zero error that could cause binding though…better to error in the opposite direction.

Glad to hear your going to get a decent TK blade for it.


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm using a CMT 30 tooth glue line rip for my test cuts right now with no problems. I know you have to be careful with TK blades on these saws since they may be too thin to use with the riving knife…


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

I have one and have really put it through the ringer. I got rid the lift system quickly as I thought it was useless. I built a cabinet and added a router table to the end which I love. Great saw, but I can see myself upgrading soon. I really want a beismyer fence and bigger motor. Congrats on dailing yours in.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/40378


----------



## ic3ss (Oct 19, 2010)

King - I'm not surprised your new ridgid saw out performs your contractor saw with the amp difference. Amp ratings on power tools really doesn't mean much. Take a look at these articles that explain it better: http://blogs.toolbarn.com/mattg/2005/12/whats-amp-worth.html
http://professional-power-tool-guide.com/power-tool-guides/other-guides/power-tool-amps-horsepower-and-volts/

I'd take most cabinet saws over any contractor saw any day regardless of what the manufacturer motor rating is. Power tool manufacturers label their tools "power" different from one another to keep the average customer from being able to easily make comparisons. Some rate in amps, some in HP, some in torque, some in volts. And this is the way they want it. Power ratings on power tools is all about marketing and is nothing that can be used for direct comparison by itself.

Ok, I'm done with my rant. Nice saw, I almost bought the same one before I found an old Unisaw that I rebuilt. Love that saw. For what it's worth, my Unisaw is 1.5HP ;-)


----------



## Rick_Boyett (Aug 9, 2009)

It's a pair of cast iron wings away from being a true replacement to the TS3650.


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

Rick, I agree. If they offered a 4512 Pro model or something with cast iron wings, and single piece rails, that would be ideal


----------



## aturnis (Jun 20, 2011)

I've had this saw for about 3 months. Put it through the motions and am very please. Up to this point I haven't exactly need it to be incredibly accurate. My first project with it was a new laminate floor in a property I'm getting ready for sale. The only really noticeable flaws I have come across is a bit of blade wobble, and the fact that the only way to bring is down from the lifted position is with a thunderous crash. Other than that mine works way better than I would even have expected a lift system to work, and I haven't given her a tune up yet, so that should fix the wobble. Other than that, this saw far exceeds my expectations of a $500 saw.

I have not had the lift issues you are all having at all. I stored the thing in a shed at the property the floor was going into, and between shed and the concrete pad outside was a big ole door threshold. I made a "staggered ramp" out of 1/4" and 1/2" ply. Very primitive, 1/4",1/2", threshold, 1/2", 1/4". It rolled right up and over that shotty little ramp 50 times, beings it was a weekend project, and rain was abundant. I wonder if your issues weren't local to your particular unit, or assembly error. I know I almost didn't buy the thing b/c the local HomeDepot guys put theirs together wrong. It would lift, and as soon as you would roll it, BAM!, to the floor it went. Glad I took a chance on it though! You sure you have all of the lift hardware laid out correctly?

As for the fence thing, I agree, you just don't adjust it by the lockdown lever. I always grab the top of my fence anyway though. So it doesn't really bother me…


----------



## aturnis (Jun 20, 2011)

Vinnie,

Yeah, their identical. There is also a home store around here called Menards(don't know if you have them in Nebraska) who carries the same one badged as their generico brand Masterforce. It's grey and green. And I believe both the Craftsman and Masterforce go for $50 more than the Ridgid. Also, I think I read the Masterforce has some plastic gears in the blade adjustment mechanics. So they do have their differences.


----------



## VinnieP (Apr 22, 2009)

We have menards here. I'm there most weekends for this or that. Our local stores don't carry that model of saw as far as I know. I might check next time I'm in there. I'm pretty sure I paid under $400 for my craftsman one. They had a special club price and I had another coupon so I think I got a pretty good deal on it.


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

I've updated this review. The saw is going back. Accuracy and power issues that presented themselves only three weeks after I purchased it.


----------



## Hermando (Sep 28, 2010)

I have been looking for a new stationary TS and been trying to decide on one that I will not outgrow as my skills progress. I have looked at the Porter Cable, Craftsman and Ridgid. I also noticed that Menards has a version of the same just rebranded as the MasterForce. I am under the impression that these distributors are selling the same TS with all the problems I have read about. This particular line of new saws are in the $550.00 range.

None of these saws have impressed me enough to invest that amount of money. If I can wait and save a bit more and get something I am truly going to enjoy using. Of coarse buying used is always an option for a better brand name, but that also has draw backs. I bought a used makita 2703 and had it factory serviced after my entire investment I spent over $200. And it still wasn't such a deal or saw I had hoped it could be. Then recently I bought a used Ridgid 14" band saw. $150.00, but then again its been costing me time and money to fine tune it and still is not the saw I would expect it to be.

I realize not all of us can afford or want to invest spending more than we have to, but in the long run will you be happy with your purchase, is it the tool you really wanted and would have been happy with. No matter what we spend the value comes from the enjoyment using the tool and not the frustration dealing with a poor quality tool.


----------



## slickSqueegie (Oct 8, 2011)

dude, you should just call ridgid and let them know what is happening! They are pretty good about taking care of us, ESP if we let them know you will be doing a review of the product. Im with you on the fence. but I do believe that this is a simple 150 dollar upgrade for the fence. as far as the throat plate, they do suck but again, a simple piece of scrap wood to replace the insert and your golden!

4 hours to assemble??? It took me 2 and went off without a hitch! 
and maybe re adjust the lift system. Mine works [email protected]


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

Wow, another Lions fan! I thought i was the only one.

Anyhow, this saw went back three or four months ago, and I replaced it with a Grizzly 0690. I'm very happy with my new saw


----------



## slickSqueegie (Oct 8, 2011)

nope, there are many of us! but the shame keeps us in the closet! lol ;-)


----------



## lashing (Sep 4, 2010)

Rigid has been going downhill since Home Depot took over comlete ownership. Several tools are being made in different factories now such as the planer and this table saw. The Granite model was Taiwan, this one is China. They are essential an orange craftsman.


----------

